# move kitchen, how to run pipes??



## 2muddyboots (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi, we have a galley style kitchen and are interested in moving it to an addition that is now used as a very large dining room.I included a pic, excuse the Christmas mess, I took it and cringed. Lol the sink is where the cat it and the water heater is behind the wall to the right of the cat. The new location for sink and dish washer will be by the ugly green blinds. Both walls are out side walls house is on slab.
     Can I run drain with out drilling into slab? 
Can in run hot and cold water in wall? Will I need new vent? Any idea in cost for plumber.


----------



## 2muddyboots (Dec 27, 2012)

2muddyboots said:


> hi, we have a galley style kitchen and are interested in moving it to an addition that is now used as a very large dining room.i included a pic, excuse the christmas mess, i took it and cringed. Lol the sink is where the cat it and the water heater is behind the wall to the right of the cat. The new location for sink and dish washer will be by the ugly green blinds. Both walls are out side walls house is on slab.
> Can i run drain with out drilling into slab?
> Can in run hot and cold water in wall? Will i need new vent? Any idea in cost for plumber.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey welcome to the site. Depending on where you are, you likely don't want plumbing running thru outside wall and with your vaulted ceiling you will have no chance of tieing your vent back above the old kitchen.


----------



## 2muddyboots (Dec 27, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Hey welcome to the site. Depending on where you are, you likely don't want plumbing running thru outside wall and with your vaulted ceiling you will have no chance of tieing your vent back above the old kitchen.



I figured the vaulted ceiling would be an issue, we live in southwest ohio. right now the pipe for our kitchen is in an outside wall, not very far but is there. The layout of the home is sooooooo off with this kitchen being where it is, it slices into our living room  making it a skinny long rectangle. My washer and furnace are next to my stove. No joke this place dose not have a furnace room, its my kitchen.  I am serious about dumping some cash to take this big beautiful room and using it.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not a plumber but I think you are breaking the slab and then find a location for the vent between the windows.


----------



## notmrjohn (Dec 27, 2012)

Any chance you can run new lines, including drain,  inside cabinets way towards the back? Tie new sink drain into present location. Hide them behind a false back with enough ventilation to let room air in. Extend new drain a bit past sink with a 45 el on end to outside so you can have a clean out to run snake through.

 If what i laughingly call my brain remembers right, the vent needs to be within 6 feet of sink drain, so you may have to run that up inside wall. Possibly even run vent outside exterior wall inside a chase. Two decorative chases on each side of window over sink masquerading as pilasters or columns?  Clean out acess hidden in one chase behid access door/

You could furr out studs to get thicker wall, insulate real good and run new water lines on room side of insulation. but that could be a bit risky, considering your winter temps.


----------



## 2muddyboots (Dec 27, 2012)

I like the false back idea however, I want to use cabinets in "new" kitchen location. So could make wall thicker. My house is stucco, if that means he thing. Also could consider making an addition between old kitchen, and the dining room addition make it a laundry mud room, when pour new slab I could run plumbing there in slab... he ideas how much that would be vs. Needing to tear up old slab which is alot


----------



## 2muddyboots (Dec 27, 2012)

Basket ball hoop is by window where new sink will be, small window to its right is where sink is now. We only have one teeeeeeny bathroom that needs space to breathe so addition may be a good side. The home was built in 50s . And yes I could move but we really love to location and got a great deal on home, and the addition it has let's in tons of light which most home in this area are exactly like ours minus the addition


----------



## nealtw (Dec 27, 2012)

Another addition may be an option but digging a ditch in the concrete isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## 2muddyboots (Dec 27, 2012)

So far every source I have found has said that breaking it up is a huge cost. But I am totally willing to rent a jackhammer and trench away. We know a plumber. If it is 12 feet away is that doable?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 28, 2012)

If you know a plumber, I would have him over to have a look and then pull a permit from the city. You will be going thru the original foundation and you will want to know where best to do that so haven't people looking over your shoulder is a good thing.


----------



## notmrjohn (Dec 28, 2012)

I got no idea about the cost of anything in your area or situation. You're going to have to do some math, get some estimates. If you can afford it, you really can't go wrong with increasing the size of house. Get a bigger kitchen, which every one wants, bigger bath, even a second bath. Those things not only improve your life, but give the best return on investment at resale time.

If you do get to jack hammering, make sure you know where water and drain lines are. Before starting the hammer, cut along each side of trench with concrete saw as deep as you can to control breakage on rest of slab. Its a messy job, you'll be tracking concrete dust all thru house, or mud if you use wet saw.. Use plastic sheeting to make temporary walls to seal off area, powerefull evacuation fans to get rid of dust. 

So you won't have continuous cabinets from new sink back to old location? How long a run of pipes that wouldn't be hidden in cabinets if you did tie in at original? If there is no doorway in between, a 4" highX4" wide "chase" could be built at bottom of wall. It might look kinda odd though.

I dunno if this would meet fire codes but if supply and drain lines have to be in walls, I wonder if they could be wrapped in thermostatically controlled heat tape?


----------

